# Halfords sold me a 20inch frame...I'm 5ft 5



## sarahale (29 Mar 2015)

I don't really want to shop with them but I want a voodoo mtb. Got caught up with everything and I'll be honest I don't know that much. So I pootled round the shop on their display and they said yeah that's perfect for you. So I ordered one. 

When I got home I then thought about it, I'm a small 5ft 5. So will be ringing them tomorrow to find out if I did actually try a 20" or if it was an 18" because I'm certainly not between 5ft10 and 6ft1 like their size guide recommends.

I know its my fault for not knowing much but still.


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Mar 2015)

If I had to guess, I'd say you'd want a 16".


----------



## simon.r (29 Mar 2015)

I'm 6'2" and ride a 20" MTB. 

Different manufacturers geometry will vary, but a 20" frame for someone your height would seem to be a tad on the large side


----------



## sarahale (29 Mar 2015)

Would the fact that its 26" wheels make any difference? My current ride is a specialized hardrock 18" which is fine and comfy


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2015)

sarahale said:


> Would the fact that its 26" wheels make any difference? My current ride is a specialized hardrock 18" which is fine and comfy



The wheel size will make a difference.

What size wheels are on the new bike?


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2015)

5ft 7inches here and the largest of my 3 mountain bikes is 16 inches.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Mar 2015)

agree it does sound a touch large, I'm 5'11" with a 20" frame, 26" wheels, the seat post is quite long but a standard one and not out of the scribed limit.


----------



## Learnincurve (29 Mar 2015)

I'm 5"6 and ride a 19" MTB with 26" wheels because I have such a long in-seam (32.5", you measure from your crotch to the floor. ) in a 29er I might be 17" but even then I may have to scale up because my arse could end up in the air.


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2015)

You deffo need 16"


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> You deffo need 16"




Agree, they will need a parachute to get off a 20 inch.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Mar 2015)

simon.r said:


> I'm 6'2" and ride a 20" MTB.
> 
> Different manufacturers geometry will vary, but a 20" frame for someone your height would seem to be a tad on the large side


Me too (Voodoo Hoodoo)
Sounds way to big for the OP. @sarahale which bike were you looking at?


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2015)

I'm 6'3"'(and 3/4  ) and my Carrera is a 20" frame.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

If I'm reading it right, you don't actually know what they've sold you


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2015)

I'm 5'5 (and a little bit) and I've got both 17" and 19" frames but I wouldn't want to go any larger than the 19", as I get older and stiffer it is starting to feel a little too big sometimes.


----------



## sarahale (29 Mar 2015)

Its a voodoo hoodoo with 26" wheels. 

They have ordered me a 20" frame as that's apparently the one I tried on shopfloor and it was fine, slight reach to the floor but putting saddle down 1cm would be enough to solve that. Convinced I tried the 18 looking back.


----------



## sarahale (29 Mar 2015)

I shall measure my legs when I get in.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2015)

sarahale said:


> Its a voodoo hoodoo with 26" wheels.
> 
> They have ordered me a 20" frame as that's apparently the one I tried on shopfloor and it was fine, slight reach to the floor but putting saddle down 1cm would be enough to solve that. Convinced I tried the 18 looking back.




You have been halfrauded, by what could be a clueless idiot.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

sarahale said:


> Its a voodoo hoodoo with 26" wheels.
> 
> They have ordered me a 20" frame as that's apparently the one I tried on shopfloor and it was fine, slight reach to the floor but putting saddle down 1cm would be enough to solve that. Convinced I tried the 18 looking back.



Saddle to floor distance is irrelevant. You're not supposed to be sitting on the saddle with your feet on the floor anyway. In simplistic terms, the key distances are saddle to pedal, saddle to bars and (for an MTB in particular) standover height - that pretty much dictates frame size. Either way, 20" - assuming that is a measurement of the seat tube C-T - sounds way too big.


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2015)

Well get someone else to go with you, try the other one then tell them you have changed your mind/been given rubbish advice and you want to swap for the smaller frame instead.


----------



## sarahale (29 Mar 2015)

I have no one to go with me, boyfriend can't even ride a bike. They only had one size on display. I will ring tomorrow and go and try the 18" I have an inside leg of 32.5


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2015)

Inside leg just a bit longer than mine, that means your torso will be shorter, I think it will be a stretch on the 20" where you want a bit of space for manoeuvring.


----------



## Learnincurve (29 Mar 2015)

32.5 does put you ok for the saddle height on that bike, the problem will be that you will be stretched out trying to reach the handlebars and that will get uncomfortable when riding . I have to swap to a smaller stem on my bikes. I would say you would fit a 18/19 but you may need to raise the saddle too high on a 16/17 depending on the bike design.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2015)

sarahale said:


> I have no one to go with me, boyfriend can't even ride a bike. They only had one size on display. I will ring tomorrow and go and try the 18" I have an inside leg of 32.5



Longish inside leg for your height.

On 26" wheels I reckon 18" would be a good fit.

As a rough guide, with the saddle at the right height - balls of your feet on the pedals, near full leg extension - the saddle shouldn't be a lot higher than the handlebars.


----------



## sarahale (29 Mar 2015)

I always thought I had a long torso but maybe not. Okay thanks everyone, ill try the 18" (which I think I have actually already tried) and cancel the 20"


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Saddle to floor distance is irrelevant. You're not supposed to be sitting on the saddle with your feet on the floor anyway. In simplistic terms, the key distances are saddle to pedal, saddle to bars and (for an MTB in particular) standover height - that pretty much dictates frame size. Either way, 20" - assuming that is a measurement of the seat tube C-T - sounds way too big.


He's right. As a fellow shorty at 5ft 5 with far shorter legs than you, I have had constant problems getting sized correctly, If your inside leg is a true 32.5 you will have a very short torso needing a very short bike. I looked up the geometry and the 16 inch has a effective TT of 565 mm, the 18 inch 585 mm. I have a 570mm effective TT MTB and I am in a proper position for xc racing but not comfort. You should really be on the 16 inch IMO for the 565 TT, the reason the 18 inch may have felt ok is because you may have had the saddle way to low, making the stretch to the bars feel ok or the bars were set up high or you may just be very flexible . Looking on Halfords site no 16 inch advertised so they probably don't have any. Be aware some unscrupulous people will sell you the bike they have, not the bike you need. As is said in many of these types of threads , you can make a small bike longer ( longer stem) but you cant make a big bike shorter.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2015)

Im 5 foot 7 and ride an 18 " subway, i do have short legs and longer torso and the stock stem is right for me .


----------



## Piemaster (29 Mar 2015)

sarahale said:


> Its a voodoo hoodoo with 26" wheels.
> 
> They have ordered me a 20" frame as that's apparently the one I tried on shopfloor and it was fine, slight reach to the floor but putting saddle down 1cm would be enough to solve that. Convinced I tried the 18 looking back.


Same bike I have and I'm 8-9 inches taller than you. 20" is too big for you, as everyone else seems to think too.
It did actually feel a bit small for me at first after a road bike. After riding it a few times I realised it's about perfect and I can keep balanced on it offroad, moving about as needed. Felt quite upright at first but soon made sense.


----------



## sarahale (31 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all the advice everyone, picked it up tonight. The 18" is perfect for me, super comfy and balanced, just feels right. Had a whizz round the car park and its a fab bike, going to have lots of fun on it I think!


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2015)

sarahale said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone, picked it up tonight. The 18" is perfect for me, super comfy and balanced, just feels right. Had a whizz round the car park and its a fab bike, going to have lots of fun on it I think!



get it checked over by a decent bike mechanic before something spins in a direction it shouldnt and spoils your fun.

what sort of riding are you going to be doing?


----------

